# Kid's Christmas Toys



## Dleg (Nov 27, 2009)

I love buying kids' toys at Christmas. I have to be very careful, too, that I'm not just buying stuff that I want.

This year is pretty exciting. My 6 year old son has developed an intense interest in engines. I have to routinely buy him Hotrod magazines and the like so he can look at pictures of camshafts, pistons, differentials, etc. What he wants most of all is the Lego Technic Off-Roader. Hell Yeah! I can see having a lot of fun putting that one together with him. He can't build it himself at this point, so I know I will get to have the fun. But, in his favor, he is already making little single-piston engines and other geared contraptions out of the limited Technic pieces we have right now. So I know it will be worth it. (He's getting some smaller stuff, too, that he can play with without help  )

My 12 year old daughter is getting a Wii. Once again, Hell Yeah!

How about you folks? Anyone else as excited about the kids toys this year as I am?


----------



## TouchDown (Nov 27, 2009)

Very cool gifts Dleg!

Wife and I were discussing this tonight on what we'll end up getting the kids:

8YO - stuff to go with the fish tank she's getting for her birthday in a couple weeks, and then a personal mini-dvd player to take in the car (ie. keeps her from fighting over what to watch with her sister)

6YO - See above, ditto

1YO - A cardboard box. THis kid has everything and the grandparents are going rat shit bat shit again - must be that they think he's the last one they're getting... so most likely clothes, etc, he won't know the difference. He occupies himself with climbing on the furniture.

I do like to shop for the fun stuff for the kids.

My wife is going out tomorrow, and darn it if I get to stay home with the kids. As much as some fighting between themselves will get on my nerves... it'sll be a hell of a lot better than manning that stupid crowd tomorrow.

Oh - and I'm going on a guys only trip to see the Mizzou / Beaker game this Saturday, so I'm already getting in tailgate mode.


----------



## Guest (Nov 27, 2009)

I don't have children but I have married into plenty of younger nieces and nephews.

5 yr old niece - iCarly Drum Set. My SIL is gonna love us. 

18 month old nephew - a basketball hoop. Apparenly he went crazy for a friends.

18 month old nephew - haven't figured this one out yet.

4 yr old niece - Tinkebell doll.

I am still figuring out what I am going to do for Mrs. JR. I am totally looking forward to Christmas - I am taking two weeks to go back home to Florida. 

JR


----------



## csb (Nov 27, 2009)

Our four-year-old has been drooling over the Cabela's catalog. Now that I've focused him AWAY from the pricey scopes and real guns, I think we've decided to augment his fake compound bow with a fake crossbow. He's a tiny hunter.


----------



## Flyer_PE (Nov 27, 2009)

It's going to be a Lego year at the Flyer house. To quote Dleg: "Hell yeah!".


----------



## benbo (Nov 27, 2009)

My kid (teenager) always gets money and clothes. The money always changes into video games.

I keep seeing these little fake hamsters are the newest Elmo.


----------



## snickerd3 (Nov 27, 2009)

I'm sure we will be coming home from christmas with more stuff for mini snick than what we left with for everyone else. I really don't know what we will give him though, still too little for all the cool stuff.


----------



## csb (Nov 27, 2009)

First Christmas we got our kid one of those Exersaucers, and while we had to wait a while for him to use it, it was a wonderful thing. Enjoy these first Christmases where you don't have to go overboard.


----------



## Flyer_PE (Nov 27, 2009)

^There was something magical about the time he thought the box was much more fun than the toy that came in it.


----------



## Dexman1349 (Nov 27, 2009)

Right now my kids' (2.5yr &amp; 4.5yr) favorite toys are either cardboard boxes or the Happy Meal toys. I have given up spending more than $5 on any single toy for either of them.


----------



## Fluvial (Nov 27, 2009)

My kids are all old, so no fun toys for me, at least until the grandkids start coming. Due to economic constraints, I'm not buying any gifts this year.

I did get my niece a second-hand computer, but that was more for necessity.

My favorite ages for Christmas stuff are from about 18 months to 3 years old - that is a magical time for kids.


----------



## Dleg (Nov 27, 2009)

^My son was kind of slow to catch on to the whole Santa idea, so this year (age 6) is starting to look like the big year for him. He is _stoked_. Santa has become a real "reward" in our punishment/reward system around the house "You better watch oooout...." is about all we have to say right now to get him to calm down when he's acting up.



csb said:


> Our four-year-old has been drooling over the Cabela's catalog. Now that I've focused him AWAY from the pricey scopes and real guns, I think we've decided to augment his fake compound bow with a fake crossbow. He's a tiny hunter.


That's hilarious.

Do you have a dog? You should get some fake antlers for it so he has something to hunt.


----------



## EM_PS (Nov 27, 2009)

Fluvial said:


> My favorite ages for Christmas stuff are from about 18 months to 3 years old - that is a magical time for kids.


I know, thats the age range where even unwrapping gifts is a tentative, hit or miss thing for them - now its stand back and keep the kitty &amp; doggy out of reach!

my kids are 3-1/2 &amp; 5. The boy (youngest) is getting into (bless his heart) the star wars characters. Cutest thing, R2D2 is R-tootie, and Darth Vader seems to be his fave. I can't help but wonder if when he's old enuff if I should have him watch the series in the order we all saw them, or if he should watch the 'prequel 3' before the original 3. at any rate, can't wait for that. Daughter's kinda into the barbie &amp; Disney princesses type of things. not too much for me to :woot: over anyways, but seeing them get what they want is worth whatever my personal take on the gifts are


----------



## Flyer_PE (Nov 27, 2009)

^I'd watch them in the same order we did. If you subject him to Jar Jar early on, he might lose interest in the rest of the series....


----------



## Master slacker (Nov 28, 2009)

I'll be getting my little one some LSU socks, one-sie, and hat. Of course, that's only if it comes on or before Christmas. Since the due date is _*12/26*_, the little dude/dudette may be SOL and just get those for its birthday.


----------



## EM_PS (Nov 28, 2009)

Flyer_PE said:


> ^I'd watch them in the same order we did. If you subject him to Jar Jar early on, he might lose interest in the rest of the series....


yeah, i kinda agree; but thats alot of the 'bad' Darth Vader to absorb right off the bat...not to mention the prequel ones would probably be more watchable for him at an earlier age than the original 3 - oh well, years down the road anyways...


----------



## Guest (Nov 28, 2009)

Fluvial said:


> My favorite ages for Christmas stuff are from about 18 months to 3 years old - that is a magical time for kids.


Those are the best times - I go out of my way for the kids but adults are pretty much on their own, IMHO.



Dleg said:


> Do you have a dog? You should get some fake antlers for it so he has something to hunt.


Now that is hilarious!!!! :rotflmao:



error_matrix said:


> my kids are 3-1/2 &amp; 5. The boy (youngest) is getting into (bless his heart) the star wars characters. *Cutest thing, R2D2 is R-tootie*, and Darth Vader seems to be his fave. I can't help but wonder if when he's old enuff if I should have him watch the series in the order we all saw them, or if he should watch the 'prequel 3' before the original 3. at any rate, can't wait for that. Daughter's kinda into the barbie &amp; Disney princesses type of things. not too much for me to :woot: over anyways, but seeing them get what they want is worth whatever my personal take on the gifts are


Nice ...

My niece says Punge Bob Care Pants! :rotflmao:

JR


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Nov 29, 2009)

jregieng said:


> My niece says Punge Bob Care Pants! :rotflmao:
> JR


My niece's first words were "Bob Bob"...that's what she calls Spongebob.


----------



## csb (Nov 29, 2009)

Dleg said:


> Do you have a dog? You should get some fake antlers for it so he has something to hunt.


We have a deer decoy in the house for that. You know how many times I've had to hang that thing up because it needs to bleed out and cool off?

Punge Bob Care Pants is cracking me up.


----------



## Supe (Nov 30, 2009)

Already bought myself the Wii, Playstation 3 is at my sister's house since she was crazy enough to go out to WalMart on Black Friday and grabbed one for me amidst her own things.

As for the little one, I put a roof over her head, that's good enough, right?


----------



## Road Guy (Nov 30, 2009)

all 3 of my kids (10,8,6) want Ipod touch'es for christmas, I think there way too young so thats going to be a no on that one..

But I already bought my boys the holy grail of christmas gifts, a red rider bb gun (with a compass in the stock) no shit!!!!

Daughter said all she wants is a cat %&amp;&amp;^&amp;***!!!*&amp;&amp;!! she is 8 and has outgrown most of the little girlie stuff, girls at that age IMO are very hard to shop for how many Hanna Montanna shirts can she need? But I dont want her to be a teenager yet so I still dont know what to get her, all she will write on her christmas list is cat!


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Nov 30, 2009)

Dleg said:


> My 12 year old daughter is getting a Wii. Once again, Hell Yeah!


I bought a Wii several weeks ago. That's our Xmas gift for the year. It is so much fun. I played Mario and Sonic at the Olympics a lot this weekend. I gave a beatdown against the wife at curling, now if I could only beat her at Madden my life would be set.


----------



## Supe (Nov 30, 2009)

VTEnviro said:


> Dleg said:
> 
> 
> > My 12 year old daughter is getting a Wii. Once again, Hell Yeah!
> ...



FYI, Mario Party 8 sucks. There's nothing different at all from any of the others. Glad I bought it used, I will be exchanging it this week. The new Mario Kart is great though, especially the online multiplayer.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Nov 30, 2009)

Best present I ever got was a big set of wood blocks as a construction set. Mutiple lengths for beams and had some cylindrical and rectangular columns. A couple of arches, too.

Anyone buy these for there kids anymore?


----------



## Ble_PE (Nov 30, 2009)

We're not getting much for Mini-ble this year. I've started him a college savings account and he has already received presents from his aunts and uncles, so he has done pretty well. I figure we'll make up for it next year since he'll be 16 months old.


----------



## Supe (Nov 30, 2009)

Capt Worley PE said:


> Best present I ever got was a big set of wood blocks as a construction set. Mutiple lengths for beams and had some cylindrical and rectangular columns. A couple of arches, too.
> Anyone buy these for there kids anymore?



I haven't seen those things in years, I used to love those as a kid. I remember building an erector set conveyor to move the log "cylinders" up the three steps that led into our den.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Nov 30, 2009)

Supe said:


> Capt Worley PE said:
> 
> 
> > Best present I ever got was a big set of wood blocks as a construction set. Mutiple lengths for beams and had some cylindrical and rectangular columns. A couple of arches, too.
> ...


Mine is still pretty much complete and at my parents. Since my eice and nephew are now too old for it, it might be time to reclaim it (and my Matchbox/Hotwheels collection) before they 'disappear.'


----------



## OSUguy98 (Nov 30, 2009)

the wife and I haven't really figured out what we're getting my niece (age 7) this year... she's into the whole Disney princess thing, more Tinkerbell than the princesses.... but what do you get the kid that has everything (spoiled beyond belief)?

I bought a set or two of those "classic wooden blocks" for my niece a few years ago for her birthday... she mainly uses them to fill the train under the xmas tree...

Anyone else still find themselves staring at the Lego aisle at Walmart/Target/Toys 'R Us/etc and saying things like "That crane... and that bulldozer... man, that'd be fun to play with/build"... anyone?


----------



## Chucktown PE (Nov 30, 2009)

We're struggling with what to get our kids this year (4 year old boy and 2 year old girl).

The 4 yo wants a remote control monster truck which is easy enough. He also wants some sort of toy rocket.

I have no idea what to get the 2 yo girl. I never had sisters and how many dolls could one person need? We are thinking about getting her a doll house.

We bought them both some new movies as well. They are the first grandkids on both sides of the family so they get ridiculous amounts of stuff. My parents always give them money for their savings accounts but my in-laws insist on competing with Santa Claus every year. To the point that we have to make them take stuff back....they make Christmas a total PITA.


----------



## Supe (Nov 30, 2009)

OSUguy98 said:


> Anyone else still find themselves staring at the Lego aisle at Walmart/Target/Toys 'R Us/etc and saying things like "That crane... and that bulldozer... man, that'd be fun to play with/build"... anyone?



All the time. Then I look at the price tags and wonder when they started making them out of gold.


----------



## maryannette (Nov 30, 2009)

Chucktown PE said:


> ... how many dolls could one person need? We are thinking about getting her a doll house.


Doll house is good, but I'm telling you, most girls can never have too many dolls, especially Barbies.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Nov 30, 2009)

I donno, Chucktown seems more like a Rainbow Brite guy to me.


----------



## Dexman1349 (Nov 30, 2009)

Capt Worley PE said:


> Best present I ever got was a big set of wood blocks as a construction set. Mutiple lengths for beams and had some cylindrical and rectangular columns. A couple of arches, too.
> Anyone buy these for there kids anymore?


We saw a set at Babies R Us the weekend before thanksgiving. We're going back to get it probably in the next week or so for my 4.5yr old son.


----------



## csb (Nov 30, 2009)

My son is still young enough that I get to build a lot of the lego sets for him. It's awesome.

I second what Mary said- you can never, ever have enough Barbies.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Nov 30, 2009)

VTEnviro said:


> I donno, Chucktown seems more like a Rainbow Brite guy to me.


I thought he was a Rainbow Fish fan....



Dexman1349 said:


> Capt Worley PE said:
> 
> 
> > Best present I ever got was a big set of wood blocks as a construction set. Mutiple lengths for beams and had some cylindrical and rectangular columns. A couple of arches, too.
> ...


There ya go! I swear, as much as i played with mine, you'd have thought I'd grow up to be a Civil.


----------



## Road Guy (Nov 30, 2009)

ever been to one of those lego stores? I would really love to get the $395 Death Star Lego kit with 4500 pieces... but I dont know if I have that much time


----------



## EM_PS (Nov 30, 2009)

Downtown Disney!


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Nov 30, 2009)

Capt Worley PE said:


> VTEnviro said:
> 
> 
> > I donno, Chucktown seems more like a Rainbow Brite guy to me.
> ...


Explains the shrimping.



Road Guy said:


> ever been to one of those lego stores? I would really love to get the $395 Death Star Lego kit with 4500 pieces... but I dont know if I have that much time


Dood! I need one of those!


----------



## Fluvial (Nov 30, 2009)

The other night I dreamed that I was inside the Death Star. I kid you not.

Aaaaand, I had lost my luggage. And you would THINK, wouldn't you, that in a place like that stuff like that would be tracked ? But NOOOOOOOOOOO. It wasn't. And the elevator was out and I had to slide to the bottom on a huge pile of sand. When I woke up I was FURIOUS.


----------



## EM_PS (Nov 30, 2009)

^pssst - you're still sleeping. this is only a dream...


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Nov 30, 2009)

These aren't the droids you're looking for...


----------



## csb (Nov 30, 2009)

Hmm...I guess I never thought of bringing luggage to the Death Star...


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Nov 30, 2009)

VTEnviro said:


> These aren't the droids you're looking for...


----------



## Dleg (Nov 30, 2009)

Road Guy said:


> all 3 of my kids (10,8,6) want Ipod touch'es for christmas, I think there way too young so thats going to be a no on that one..
> But I already bought my boys the holy grail of christmas gifts, a red rider bb gun (with a compass in the stock) no shit!!!!
> 
> Daughter said all she wants is a cat %&amp;&amp;^&amp;***!!!*&amp;&amp;!! she is 8 and has outgrown most of the little girlie stuff, girls at that age IMO are very hard to shop for how many Hanna Montanna shirts can she need? But I dont want her to be a teenager yet so I still dont know what to get her, all she will write on her christmas list is cat!


Potential solution: stuffed, dead cat:








Fluvial said:


> The other night I dreamed that I was inside the Death Star. I kid you not.
> Aaaaand, I had lost my luggage. And you would THINK, wouldn't you, that in a place like that stuff like that would be tracked ? But NOOOOOOOOOOO. It wasn't. And the elevator was out and I had to slide to the bottom on a huge pile of sand. When I woke up I was FURIOUS.


I don't think even the imperial storm troopers were as evil as the airline luggage people and TSA. Next time you go through the airport, just imagine _everyone_ in storm trooper armor, and it all begins to makes sense....


----------



## Chucktown PE (Nov 30, 2009)

Dleg said:


> Potential solution: stuffed, dead cat:


Awesomeness. I can just imagine a little girl waking up on Christmas morning, coming down the stairs, seeing the cat, not realizing it is a piece of taxidermy, then the shock and awe when she does find out it is taxidermy. There has got to be a youtube video of something like that.


----------



## snickerd3 (Nov 30, 2009)

Mary :) said:


> Chucktown PE said:
> 
> 
> > ... how many dolls could one person need? We are thinking about getting her a doll house.
> ...


so true...we had tons of barbies and her clothes.


----------



## MA_PE (Nov 30, 2009)

snickerd3 said:


> so true...we had tons of barbies and her clothes.


did someone say Barbis?


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Dec 1, 2009)

^You could do worse than finding them under your tree to unwrap.


----------



## Supe (Dec 1, 2009)

I wouldn't mind slipping my yule log under their holly bush.


----------



## Fluvial (Dec 1, 2009)

VTEnviro said:


> ^You could do worse than finding them under your tree to unwrap.



No thanks, I don't need any more kids.


----------



## maryannette (Dec 3, 2009)

Is Ken gay?


----------



## Flyer_PE (Dec 3, 2009)

Mary :) said:


> Is Ken gay?



Is the Pope Catholic?

Does a bear do his business in the woods?

Is a five pound robin fat?


----------



## Dleg (Dec 3, 2009)

How can Ken be gay, or straight for that matter, when he isn't even "equipped"?


----------



## EM_PS (Dec 3, 2009)

I thought it was Ben Gay?


----------



## Supe (Dec 14, 2009)

Well, I went ahead and bought the little monster her first bike. She's always begging her mother to take her on bike rides, and she's going through a growth spurt, so it probably wouldn't be too long before she was able to pedal it, especially if it doesn't really come out until spring.

Looks like I'll be getting MIAF a sewing machine. Probably going to be a Kenmore I was looking.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Dec 14, 2009)

When's the wedding?


----------



## Supe (Dec 14, 2009)

Capt Worley PE said:


> When's the wedding?



You suck.


----------



## Road Guy (Dec 14, 2009)

Dleg said:


> How can Ken be gay, or straight for that matter, when he isn't even "equipped"?



anyone see that episode of nip-tuck about the couple that wanted to look just like ken &amp; barby?


----------



## cement (Dec 14, 2009)

we used to give our son leggo kits, and extra tracks or other features for the brio train set. our daughter never tired of barbies.

they did not have that bubble butt though^^


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Dec 14, 2009)

Road Guy said:


> Dleg said:
> 
> 
> > How can Ken be gay, or straight for that matter, when he isn't even "equipped"?
> ...


Yes, yes I did!


----------



## MA_PE (Dec 14, 2009)

Barbie told her friends

that the marriage was a failure

'cause neither she or Ken

have any gentitalia

(stolen from Kentucky Fried Movie)


----------



## Supe (Dec 14, 2009)

Oh, just as an aside to my above post, I actually rejected the first bike they brought out to me.

They tried to convince me that it was "fine", but after inspecting the welds on the front fork of the bike and noting it to be full of porosity, wire stubs, and undercut (even noticeable through the powdercoat), I made them take it back and convinced the sporting goods manager that it posed a health risk to sell it as-is. It truly is scary the quality of MIG welding they'll let through a QC department on a child's bike.

While I did select the bike with the best welds, I'm still tempted to get out the plasma cutter and TIG torch and weld it properly...


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Dec 14, 2009)

Supe, I've noticed the cruddy welds on front forks of kids' bikes as well. Seems like a lawsuit waiting to happen to me.

But I guess they are made in China and it is consodered a form of population control.


----------



## Chucktown PE (Dec 14, 2009)

Supe said:


> Looks like I'll be getting MIAF a sewing machine. Probably going to be a Kenmore I was looking.



For making kinky sex costumes?


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Dec 14, 2009)

Chucktown PE said:


> Supe said:
> 
> 
> > Looks like I'll be getting MIAF a sewing machine. Probably going to be a Kenmore I was looking.
> ...


Nope...wedding dresses.


----------



## Ble_PE (Dec 14, 2009)

wilheldp_PE said:


> Chucktown PE said:
> 
> 
> > Supe said:
> ...


:Locolaugh: :Locolaugh:


----------



## csb (Dec 14, 2009)

That was an awesome zing


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Dec 14, 2009)

csb said:


> That was an awesome zing


Got the ally-oop from C-town.


----------



## Dexman1349 (Dec 14, 2009)

wilheldp_PE said:


> csb said:
> 
> 
> > That was an awesome zing
> ...


That was all-star dunk contest worthy. :bowdown:


----------



## Supe (Dec 14, 2009)

wilheldp_PE said:


> Chucktown PE said:
> 
> 
> > Supe said:
> ...



Yes to the former, no to the latter.


----------



## Chucktown PE (Dec 14, 2009)

wilheldp_PE said:


> csb said:
> 
> 
> > That was an awesome zing
> ...



I didn't even see it coming. I was throwing up a half court buzzer beater and you turned it into gold.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Dec 14, 2009)

^ Kryptonate, P.E.?


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Dec 14, 2009)

VTEnviro said:


> ^ Kryptonate, P.E.?


If that dude wearing the cape was facing the other direction, that would be the most epic tea-bagging ever.


----------



## Road Guy (Dec 14, 2009)

paid $40 bucks for a zhu zhu pet? some fake hamster that looks like it probably cost $2 in China to make,,wife said we could get a real hamster for $5.99 but I think the fake one might be better in the long run... apparantly this one is hard to get this year, peopel online are making a killing off of it


----------



## csb (Dec 14, 2009)

And the nose is full of some chemical http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/34305092/

Bonus to these is that you don't have to clean the cage or feed them. That's well worth the cost versus the real thing!


----------



## Chucktown PE (Dec 14, 2009)

csb said:


> And the nose is full of some chemical http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/34305092/
> Bonus to these is that you don't have to clean the cage or feed them. That's well worth the cost versus the real thing!



And Richard Gere won't stick this one up his ass....


----------



## MA_PE (Dec 14, 2009)

Chucktown PE said:


> csb said:
> 
> 
> > And the nose is full of some chemical http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/34305092/
> ...


how do you know that? Have you tried?


----------



## Fluvial (Dec 14, 2009)

For the biggest kid in the house ... I just ordered this for him:

http://www.thecamoshop.com/camo-bath-robe/

Guy in the building says to me "How are you gonna find him, now?"

I sez "Just listen for the snoring sound".


----------



## Chucktown PE (Dec 14, 2009)

MA_PE said:


> how do you know that? Have you tried?



No, I believe Richard Gere tried.


----------



## csb (Dec 14, 2009)

MA_PE said:


> Chucktown PE said:
> 
> 
> > csb said:
> ...


This is a fabulously zingy thread!


----------



## Road Guy (Dec 14, 2009)

Me thinks I will just hawk the zu zu hampster now....


----------



## MA_PE (Dec 14, 2009)

Fluvial said:


> For the biggest kid in the house ... I just ordered this for him:
> http://www.thecamoshop.com/camo-bath-robe/
> 
> Guy in the building says to me "How are you gonna find him, now?"
> ...


Gonna have to be on the lookout now, Flu. He'll be sneakin' up on you. Unless you just want to be caught.


----------



## Dleg (Dec 15, 2009)

So I have a costly Christmas tale.... I ordered a big Lego set from Amazon back in late October, at a decent price, for my son's Christmas present. It's the thing he wants more than anything - he just doesn'st stop talking about it - the Lego Technic Off-Roader. Well, weeks passed and the thing didn't show. So I checked up on the order and found out it was sent Parcel Post, rather than Priority, so it was literally put on "The Slow Boat to China". My past experience indicated that the fastest it would arrive would be in 7 weeks - which would put it here about this week. The slowest could push into February.

I felt terrible for my son - this is the big year for him, I think - he's really buying in to the whole Santa thing. So I spoke with my wife and we decided we'd better not risk it, so I found one on eBay from a seller who would ship Priority Mail and ordered it a week ago. It arrived on time. And the next day, so did the first one from the Amazon seller.

Crap!


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Dec 15, 2009)

Easy solution: keep one for yourself!


----------



## MA_PE (Dec 15, 2009)

^^ then race 'em!


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Dec 15, 2009)

Heck yeah!


----------



## Chucktown PE (Dec 15, 2009)

Dleg said:


> So I have a costly Christmas tale.... I ordered a big Lego set from Amazon back in late October, at a decent price, for my son's Christmas present. It's the thing he wants more than anything - he just doesn'st stop talking about it - the Lego Technic Off-Roader. Well, weeks passed and the thing didn't show. So I checked up on the order and found out it was sent Parcel Post, rather than Priority, so it was literally put on "The Slow Boat to China". My past experience indicated that the fastest it would arrive would be in 7 weeks - which would put it here about this week. The slowest could push into February.
> I felt terrible for my son - this is the big year for him, I think - he's really buying in to the whole Santa thing. So I spoke with my wife and we decided we'd better not risk it, so I found one on eBay from a seller who would ship Priority Mail and ordered it a week ago. It arrived on time. And the next day, so did the first one from the Amazon seller.
> 
> Crap!


Can you return the Amazon one? They have pretty good customer service.


----------



## Supe (Dec 15, 2009)

Give him both. When he sees it... he'll shit bricks.


----------



## csb (Dec 15, 2009)

I'd keep both...you can never have too many legos!


----------



## Road Guy (Dec 15, 2009)

i would cover your bases and get both, you can always sell the other on ebay


----------



## PE-ness (Dec 16, 2009)

Frankly, I'm not all that hot on toys at Christmas.

Too much competition - I'm afraid I'll be replaced!


----------

